# Gauge Pod



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone else just ordered their gauges from Mutha_Busser? Got an email that mine shipped out at 11am today. Can't wait to put what should have come standard in the GTO, back into the GTO.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i want pods to(plug and play). have we met b4. i stay in phenix city al. next to columbus ga. i think john is in warner


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> Anyone else just ordered their gauges from Mutha_Busser? Got an email that mine shipped out at 11am today. Can't wait to put what should have come standard in the GTO, back into the GTO.


I received mine from him in early December. You will be very happy with the gauges and Glenn is straight up.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I've heard nothing but good things about Glenn. He was very informative on his directions he sent to me. Atleast its only one plug to connect and I'm done. He even said to call him if I have problems with the install. Very Cool.

I got my GTO in the beginning of December...I haven't met anyone with a GTO yet. I've seen 2 black ones and there is a silver one I see that comes from Robins AFB off base housing....but I never get a chance to stop them and chat.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Can I ask about what guages you are talking about, maybe a link as well? I just bought my GTO yesterday, actually. Thanks for your trouble.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

These gauges and pod. These apparently came with the aussie gto, but wasn't included in the US gto. They come colored to match your dash gauges


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

You'll be very pleased..got mine from him in October.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> You'll be very pleased..got mine from him in October.


OK so 1 is a volt meter is the other one oil pressure?
If so what is it measured in?
I see a 1-2-3 on the right gauge.
And what is the cost?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes......volts and oil. Each bar is 15lbs on oil gauge, (from what I was told when I asked). Cost me a little over 400.00 shipped. I think it was around 432.00. It's a direct plug & play as wiring is already in vehicle for these gauges.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

$440 seems a little steep, Were they plug and play or are they dummies? Do they match the dash at night? Sorry for the many questions...

Jake


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

These are the ones that are turned towards the driver?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Perfect match to dash, plug and play and they're turned towards driver. Yes a little pricey, but I am pleased with the investment.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The guy that does these is here local, really nice and knowledgable person, very nice product.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

johnebgoode said:


> Perfect match to dash, plug and play and they're turned towards driver. Yes a little pricey, but I am pleased with the investment.


2005+ only, BTW.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I found were to buy just the gauge pod for $139.99 but were can I get the gauges with the red face to make the ones already in the dash? $400 seems like a lot.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> I found were to buy just the gauge pod for $139.99 but were can I get the gauges with the red face to make the ones already in the dash? $400 seems like a lot.


Not gonna happen..... you may try www.jhp.com.au but I'm pretty sure it's not gonna happen.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Not gonna happen..... you may try www.jhp.com.au but I'm pretty sure it's not gonna happen.



I TRIED THAT BUT THEY DON'T LIST A PRICE.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> I TRIED THAT BUT THEY DON'T LIST A PRICE.


CALL THEM.... OR EMAIL THEM.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> Anyone else just ordered their gauges from Mutha_Busser? Got an email that mine shipped out at 11am today. Can't wait to put what should have come standard in the GTO, back into the GTO.


I ordered mine today, Glenn seems like a very nice man and I trust the quality will be good. His instructions were excellant and I have removed the top cover and pulled the harness out per his instructions in preparation of installing the gage pod when it arrives. I taped off the edge of the upper console and top cover edge to prevent damage when I pryed the top cover open. Took about 20 minutes...go slow and be careful :cheers


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

That's the one I want,the one that is turned towards the driver.


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

1 bar = 14.5 psi

Will this not work in a 2004? If not, what is different?


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

84racebird said:


> 1 bar = 14.5 psi
> 
> Will this not work in a 2004? If not, what is different?


The 2004 models do not have the wiring. The 05 & 06 are plug and play.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

The JHP gauge pods will work on the 04, but it is not as easy as the 05 plug and play. They are more expensive for the 04 because you get more hardware. Here is the web site;

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php

And here is the price;
Pontiac '04 GTO
JHP 04 Sports Binnacle Gauge Kit (red or yellow gauge color) $595 USD shipped.
JHP 04 Sports Binnacle Gauge Kit (all other gauge colors) $620 USD shipped.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

DAH GTO said:


> The JHP gauge pods will work on the 04, but it is not as easy as the 05 plug and play. They are more expensive for the 04 because you get more hardware. Here is the web site;
> 
> http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php
> 
> ...


 

$600 for gauges can blow me.

Need to find a decent, OEM-look ABS binnacle housing, and I'd stick Aeroforces in it...more information, easier to install, and cheaper.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Groucho said:


> $600 for gauges can blow me.
> 
> Need to find a decent, OEM-look ABS binnacle housing, and I'd stick Aeroforces in it...more information, easier to install, and cheaper.


:agree I found the housing that holds 2-1/16" guages for $49.99 (www.pfyc.com). I just cant find the guages with the red face to match the ones in my dash. I would like to put this in my 05 goat but there is no way I am willing to speen $400.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

jortegasr said:


> :agree I found the housing that holds 2-1/16" guages for $49.99 (www.pfyc.com). I just cant find the guages with the red face to match the ones in my dash. I would like to put this in my 05 goat but there is no way I am willing to speen $400.


That housing is the fiberglass AP one I think...and the one I saw that a buddy ordered was a horrible pile of crap.

Hell, a nice plastic single-gauge housing would do with a multi-purpose gauge like the Aeroforce Interceptor OBD2 display...do they have a single-gauge housing for the A-pillar?


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Groucho said:


> That housing is the fiberglass AP one I think...and the one I saw that a buddy ordered was a horrible pile of crap.
> 
> Hell, a nice plastic single-gauge housing would do with a multi-purpose gauge like the Aeroforce Interceptor OBD2 display...do they have a single-gauge housing for the A-pillar?


They have two different housings but they both hold 2 guages. I havn't seen any that hold only 1 guage.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> $600 for gauges can blow me.
> 
> Need to find a decent, OEM-look ABS binnacle housing, and I'd stick Aeroforces in it...more information, easier to install, and cheaper.


Be honest Grouch... don't hold back..... :lol: I wouldn't give $600 for gauges.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I am getting the Banshee Gauge Pod with Autometer D-PIC and A/F Meter. :cool


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Mine are here....but got that damned note that they couldn't deliver...so I guess I will be a bit late going to work and go by the post office.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> :agree I found the housing that holds 2-1/16" guages for $49.99 (www.pfyc.com). I just cant find the guages with the red face to match the ones in my dash. I would like to put this in my 05 goat but there is no way I am willing to speen $400.


I also initially got sticker shock with the $450 price tag. But the factory finish, fit and plug in installation and perfectly matched red faced gages finally sold me on choking up the extra money. These GTOs should have had critical instrumentation such as oil presssure as standard equipment from the factory. I could have saved some money but it was really important to me to retain that factory appearance and reliability of the plug into factory harness vs. rigging up senders external wiring etc. ...just my personal opinion:cheers


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> I also initially got sticker shock with the $450 price tag. But the factory finish, fit and plug in installation and perfectly matched red faced gages finally sold me on choking up the extra money. These GTOs should have had critical instrumentation such as oil presssure as standard equipment from the factory. I could have saved some money but it was really important to me to retain that factory appearance and reliability of the plug into factory harness vs. rigging up senders external wiring etc. ...just my personal opinion:cheers


:agree


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

Groucho said:


> That housing is the fiberglass AP one I think...and the one I saw that a buddy ordered was a horrible pile of crap.
> 
> Hell, a nice plastic single-gauge housing would do with a multi-purpose gauge like the Aeroforce Interceptor OBD2 display...do they have a single-gauge housing for the A-pillar?



Groucho,
I got this in my car, and it is more of a composite then fiberglass as it can be molded with a heat gun. It looks like a factory piece and the fit and finish was great. Not sure why the hatred, but I love it.

Jeff


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I ordered my pod from Glenn today.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

You'll love it! Great product and Glenn is awesome to deal with.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Excellent product. The gauges look great! I've gotten many compliments on it..and had one GTO pull up next to me at the light just to ask where I got them.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

LITTLE GTO said:


> I ordered my pod from Glenn today.


 I am very happy with mine, Glenn's instructions were clear, I used tape to protect the edge of the upper console when I pryed the top cover up along the front edge. The harness is a little tricky to find and pull up, but take your time and be careful it's not hard to do. I plugged mine in and the gages worked perfectly. Sometimes quality just costs a little more but in the long run you will be glad you got the best. :cheers


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

I got mine from Glenn too. He was great answering my questions and his directions were very clear. I had a bit of hard time trying to get the harness loose which was held by a white tape. After going at it, it finally gave in.

They do look great.

here are pics installed. 

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/hsaini/PICS/GTO/CenterGauges/

Rinku


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

For all of you that ordered from Glen...you will be very happy. I am


----------

